# Hailie is deeply missed (Feb 15 2007-July 16 2016)



## Roman'sGirl1975 (Mar 11, 2016)

In July of last year my family said our final good byes to our eldest German Shepherd Hailie. She had been doing well most of last year but the summer was starting to tell on her. She started to have a bit of trouble standing up and walking now and then, she started to lose some weight but she would gain it back then lose it again. The prior fall I had noticed a small bump on her chest but kept an eye on it telling myself that it was just a sign that she was getting older. I also kept telling myself that if it got bigger I would call the vet but it never got any bigger. Finally when she fell down just trying to shake herself like a normal dog we had to make the decision to put her to sleep. We had the date set for the week after my husband and I's 8th wedding anniversary and my son's 19th birthday but Hailie girl had her own plans. She rallied a little that last week eating people food and loving it but on the 16th of July she was outside in her pen and curled up in a hole that she had dug a few weeks prior to keep cool and she went to sleep to never wake up again. Our hearts were shattered and so was an old metal crutch. We miss her deeply but she had her paw in us finding a beautiful little German Shepherd female puppy who carries a part of Hailie's name. Hailie was named Hailie Rose and the new puppy is named Cupid's Valkyrie Rose.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry it's always hard to lose them and just finding them ... "Gone" has to be unsettling?? But sometimes when it's there time, some of them just decide to take the burden of that last ride off our shoulders. Again sorry for your loss ... take care.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Hallie.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

We miss them forever, don't we?
If you have any pictures of Hailie, I would love to see. Memorialize the old ones, never forgotten.


----------



## Roman'sGirl1975 (Mar 11, 2016)

I'll have to look for them but I know I have one of her with my GSD Belgian Malinois mix when we first walked him with her just shortly after we adopted him. I have two of her four offspring and know where the other two are one is buried in my yard and the other lives with my adopted dad. I have her son and only daughter.


----------

